# What's some good band material



## Bubba. B (7 mo ago)

I was wondering where could I get some good flatband material besides simple shot black or Theraband Gold I've been shooting them for a while now wanting to try something new. Also please let me know where I could purchase it from thanks.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I shoot precise bands, there's also gzk bands, and 100%.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello and welcome! For me if it's not simple shot black, it is BSB. I like the the stretch and how fast it retracts. It has a very light draw weight and is super smooth. Here in the US the only place I found it is at Slingshots Bands And Slingshot Ammo 
Fast shipping and I had a good experience with them. Plus gzk is also good if you find the right thickness for you. Take a look and a lot of places who sell latex samples of that latex for very cheap so you can try it out to see if it's something you want to buy more of it.

Cheers
Vince


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

https://slingshooting.com/



The best thing about them is, for a very small fee they will cut a box of latex into tapers for you. I have been using their products for years.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

https://slingshooting.com/als-champions-slingshot-bands/


One of my favorites.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SlingTech and Double L slingshot supplies. Both in USA and offer great service.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Falcon Brand Latex from Tracy Ledbetter on Fb is great rubber.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I would try other fitness bands first, have some who outperform theraband gold easily. but since you are not from my continent, advising them wont be useful too much in this case. anyway, i use kintex silver and gold.


----------



## Bubba. B (7 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> I shoot precise bands, there's also gzk bands, and 100%.


Ok thanks for the info I put in a order with some precise bands in it


----------



## Bubba. B (7 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> https://slingshooting.com/als-champions-slingshot-bands/
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.


Thanks I used the website you provided and put in a order of different sample bands, brands, And thickness that's for the tip buddy


vince4242 said:


> Hello and welcome! For me if it's not simple shot black, it is BSB. I like the the stretch and how fast it retracts. It has a very light draw weight and is super smooth. Here in the US the only place I found it is at Slingshots Bands And Slingshot Ammo
> Fast shipping and I had a good experience with them. Plus gzk is also good if you find the right thickness for you. Take a look and a lot of places who sell latex  samples of that latex for very cheap so you can try it out to see if it's something you want to buy more of it.
> 
> Cheers
> Vince


Thanks Man


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Here is a thread on some of the leading bands.








The 2021 Slingshot Latex Shoot-Out 4 part series


The Smo Show did a 4 part series on 2021 Latex bands. Bands Featured: Sheshou guru (0.65mm) Simpleshot (0.6mm) GZK Green (0.62mm) GZK Orange (0.62mm) GZK Black (0.62mm) Precise 3rd generation (0.6mm) Snipersling (0.6mm) Gong Chi (0.65mm) Xianer Buluo (0.6mm) Theraband Gold (0.65mm) The 2021...




www.slingshotforum.com




Dankung, Slingshooting, GZK, Simpleshot, Snipersling

Here are the bands that are reviewed:
Sheshou guru (0.65mm)
Simpleshot (0.6mm)
GZK Green (0.62mm)
GZK Orange (0.62mm)
GZK Black (0.62mm)
Precise 3rd generation (0.6mm)
Snipersling (0.6mm)
Gong Chi (0.65mm)
Xianer Buluo (0.6mm)
Theraband Gold (0.65mm)

The search bar at the top of the page is a very powerful tool and I have used it many times.

Take your pick. Simpleshot is just one of many. Exercise bands are far behind now, mind you I have a little TBG stowed away. Even Game Keeper John has gone to GZK. I used Sheshou Guru and Snipersling.



vince4242 said:


> Hello and welcome! For me if it's not simple shot black, it is BSB. I like the the stretch and how fast it retracts. It has a very light draw weight and is super smooth. Here in the US the only place I found it is at Slingshots Bands And Slingshot Ammo
> Fast shipping and I had a good experience with them. Plus gzk is also good if you find the right thickness for you. Take a look and a lot of places who sell latex samples of that latex for very cheap so you can try it out to see if it's something you want to buy more of it.
> 
> Cheers
> Vince


Here is a thread by Adonis on matching bands and ammo.








Matching Bands and Ammo


NB: 1/16 (1.58 mm), 1/8 (3.17 mm), 1/4 (6.35 mm), 5/16 (7.9 mm), 3/8 (9.52 mm), 1/2 (12.7 mm), 5/8 (15.87 mm), 3/4 (19.05 mm), 7/8 (22.22 mm), 1 (25.4 mmm) TUBE ==== 1632 Single For ==> 4.5-6mm Ammo(Frameless shooting) 1632 Double For ==> 6-9.5mm Ammo(Target Shooting) 2040 Single For ==>...




www.slingshotforum.com





Salutations.


----------

